# EN: I think/know (that) + subordinate clause - omission of the conjunction



## The.tunisian.muscle

bonjour,

Je traduis la phrase suivante

Je pense que tu devrais y aller.

*1) I think that you should go  *

Cependant je vois bcp de gens parler en anglais et qui utilise ce genre de tournure sans that

Ils disent

* 2) I think you should go *

 Normalement ça devrait dire je pense tu dois y aller, ce qui ne veut rien dire en français.

 Ma question est donc, quand doit on introduire la subordonnée par "that" et quand peut on se passer  de ce mot comme dans l exemple n 2

Merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi le fil sur l'omission du pronom relatif _that_ : EN: the book (that) you gave me - omission of the relative pronoun.


----------



## Jocaste

Dans ton exemple _I think that you should go_, _that _est une conjonction de subordination.
En anglais, avec des verbes d'opinion/déclaration comme _admit_, _agree_, _believe_, _confess_, _explain_, _know_, _mention_, _say_, _suppose_, _think_, _understand _(il y en a d'autres bien évidemment ), le _that _en tant que conjonction de subordination n'est pas obligatoire.
Donc dans ton second exemple _I think you should go_ qui est correct (mais se dit plus souvent à l'oral), tu ne dois pas traduire mot à mot en français.


> Normalement ça devrait dire je pense tu dois y aller, ce qui ne veut rien dire en français.


 Une bonne traduction de cette phrase serait celle que tu as donnée pour ton premier exemple : _je pense que tu devrais y aller_.

Tes exemples sont corrects et signifient la même chose.
Avec ou sans _that_, cette phrase est correcte.

Ensuite pour savoir si tu peux ou non éluder le _that _(conjonction), eh bien, on peut dire qu'il existe quelques "règles" : 
- par exemple, quand la subordonnée est en début de phrase comme dans _[T__hat he didn't come back home] [is quite alarming] _---> dans ce cas, le _that _est obligatoire;
- _that _est également (presque toujours) obligatoire après les noms communs euhh je lutte à trouver un exemple, enfin, voilà en un mais je ne suis pas vraiment sûre de moi : _he welcomed the news that his sister wanted to live in Paris_;
- et puis, tu peux aussi utiliser _that _dans des cas qui peuvent paraître un peu ambigus : _that _permet de construire une phrase plus "claire", de séparer des subordonnées successives aussi.

Voilà, je ne sais pas si c'est très clair, mais j'aurai essayé au moins


----------



## coeurdenfant

J'aimerais dire que c'est important, en français et bien en anglais, de considerer le contexte et l'intention du diseur.

Est-ce qu'il veut dire "_I think you should go" _parce qu'il est en colère avec l'autre?  Ou bien, est-ce qu'il a peur que l'autre personne serait en retard et qu'il soit necessaire qu'elle part immediatement?  Le contexte joue en grand rôle dans la choix des mots.

Mais aussi, je suis d'accord, dans ce cas, que tous les deux sont acceptable.


----------



## Web2

Bonjour,

Je sais que *that* veut dire *que*, mais je ne sais pas vraiment quand l'utiliser exactement.

I know you are big.
I know that you are big.

Ces deux phrases sont bonnes, n'est-ce pas ?

Merci de m'éclairer !


----------



## BillyTheBanana

Oui, les deux sont bonnes. Lorsqu'il fonctionne en tant que "relative pronoun" (j'en ne sais pas la traduction), l'usage du mot "that" est facultatif.


----------



## Web2

Does there are some situations where _that_ is incorrect?


----------



## BillyTheBanana

It's hard to answer that without an example. Overall I would say that if you're not sure, include it.


----------



## Web2

If I want to say *Je sais que je sais*

Can I say *I know I know*? It means *Je sais je sais*?

*I know that I know* means *Je sais que je sais*?

Thanks again


----------



## timpeac

Yes, both are fine. Adding the "that" makes it a little bit more formal, but either including or excluding the "that" is fine.


----------



## BillyTheBanana

I'm a bit confused by your question. "I know I know" and "I know that I know" mean the same thing (je sais que je sais). It's a rather odd thing to say, but I can imagine a dialog:

--What's Kevin's last name?
--You know that already!
--I know I know! I was just testing you.

I'm not sure what you're getting at with "Je sais je sais." Is that even possible to say in French?


----------



## Avignonais

BillyTheBanana's advice to add "that" for "que" when you are not sure is sound, and answers your question (indirectly) about whether using "that" for "que" could ever be wrong. It probably won't be wrong, so use "that" when in doubt.

I also agree that "que" is not optional, so "je sais je sais" sounds wrong to me. Are we reading it wrong?

By the way BTB, relative pronoun =pronom rélatif


----------



## metha

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais comprendre pourquoi " that " n'apparait pas dans certaines phrases alors que l'on retrouve le " que " en français. 
Par exemple si je souhaite dire " les choses que j'ai dites " je dirais donc: " the things that i've said " mais  parfois dans ce type de phrase, " that " disparait donnant ainsi : " the things i've said ". De meme avec un autre exemple " j'espere que tu le trouveras " devrais-je dire " i hope that you will find him " ou alors " i hope you will find him ". Y aurait-il une regle permettant l'utilisation ou non de " that " dans ce type de phrase ou serait ce du langage courant? 

Merci.


----------



## zamodeo

Quand "that" est un pronom relatif, comme à "the things that I've said," on peut l'omettre. Je crois qu'on peut l'omettre après la plupart des verbes aussi, et dans la langage familier, on omet souvent "that," mais ce n'est jamais incorrect de l'ajouter.

Certains noms ont besoin de "that," comme "the news that," "the fact that," ou "the belief that."

Je ne sais pas s'il y a une regle...


----------



## s3ct0r3

Yeah. It's just a matter of formality. When writing papers, I would use 'that' all the time. But in speech, dropping it is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## judu0318

Bonjour,
Une chose que je me suis toujours demandé.
Que l'on dise (par exemple)

I think that you are silly
 ou 
I think you are silly

cela veut dire la même chose mais y a t'il une légère nuance dans le sens ?
Si oui quand est-ce qu'il faut utiliser l'un ou l'autre ?
Je vous remercie


----------



## lian.alon22

You don't really need the "that", but if you decide you want to use it, you wouldn't use it speaking. It's not very natural in spoken language, but in written it's more normal because it adds a level of formality and business tone. I don't know enough French to be sure this is what you are asking, but I think it is.


----------



## judu0318

Si c'est tout à fait ce que j'ai demandé donc si j'ai bien compris cela donne à l'écrit un texte un peu plus soutenu. Je vous remercie.


----------



## pmin

Je ne suis pas certaine que cette phrase soit grammaticalement juste. 
"He thinks surfing is very tiring, but it's great fun"
Est ce que ca irait mieux si je disais
"he thinks that surfing is very tiring, but that it's great fun"
Je ne suis pas non plus certaine de l'utilisation de la virgule avant le but

Thanks !


----------



## dangph

In English you can get rid of _that_ if you like, if you think it sounds better. But if your sentence is less clear without the _that_, then you should keep it.

He thinks surfing is very tiring, but it's great fun​
Who thinks surfing is great fun? Him? You? It's not clear. Let's keep the _that_. Now it's clear:

He thinks that surfing is very tiring, but that it's great fun. ​
Can we get rid of the comma?

You can join sentences together with _and_, _or_, or _but_. These words are called 'conjunctions' if they are used for joining. If you join two sentences together with a conjunction, then you should have a comma before the conjunction. For example:

He likes surfing. He prefers swimming. ==> He likes surfing, but he prefers swimming. (We need a comma.)​
Going backwards, can we split your sentence into two sentences? ('Independent clauses' in grammatical terms.)

He thinks that surfing is very tiring, but that it's great fun. ==> He thinks that surfing is very tiring. That it's great fun. ​
_That it's great fun_ can't really stand on its own as a sentence. We don't need the comma.

He thinks that surfing is very tiring but that it's great fun. ​
That's the best version in my opinion. You can get rid of the first _that_ if you like:

He thinks surfing is very tiring but that it's great fun. ​
That might be even better. 

Your original sentence is okay. (_He thinks surfing is very tiring, but it's great fun._) It is grammatically fine, but as I said, it's lacking in clarity.


----------



## Un Québécois

Hello, 
I am wondering on why some verbs require _that_ after the verb and before the object. Even though both sentence below are transitive form, the first requires _that_.

_I know that this sentence is correct_
_I think this sentence means [...]_

Thank for future replies


----------



## ascoltate

It's just that in English _that_ as a complementizer (=que) is optional. In both of these sentences, you can say it with or without the word "that".


----------



## Languagethinkerlover

Salut Un Quebecois, 

   You could also write, "I think that this sentence means..." as well as write, "I know this sentence is correct..." 

   The most proper way might be to put 'that' after both verbs. Some exclude the 'that' to shorten the sentence or if 'that' is being used too much (repetitive). 

 I hope that this helps, 

  Languagethinkerlover


----------



## ascoltate

Languagethinkerlover said:


> The most proper way might be to put 'that' after both verbs. Some exclude the 'that' to shorten the sentence or if 'that' is being used too much (repetitive).


Well, I wouldn't say that the use of "that" is more "proper"-- you see sentences with and without "that" even in the most formal styles of prose...


----------



## Languagethinkerlover

Well, from what I've learned, 'that' is usually written after a verb unless it's repetitive or hurts the flow of a sentence. I've actually had English teachers (and other teachers) correct my paper by putting 'that' after verbs. "Omission can hurt. Inclusion never does."


----------



## ascoltate

Yes, it's true - especially in writing, it might be harder to interpret a sentence without a "that" (depending on the context).
But while inclusion never "hurts" in that it is always "correct", if a text had "that" in every sentence, I think it would still read as rather stilted (boiteux) and nonnative. -- I suppose it's more of a stylistic choice than anything else.

*BTW, I'm not trying to contradict Languagethinkerlover - j'essaie plutôt de nuancer davantage...


----------



## Keith Bradford

Strangely enough, it may be advisable to add "that" expressly in order to repeat it!  For example, "_I think that answer is right_" might look a little odd at first glance; we expect "that" to mean "que" when it really means "cette".  So doubling it - "_I think that that answer is right_" - makes it clear that we're saying "_Je pense que cette réponse est correcte_."

It certainly is a matter of style - go with_ le feeling_.


----------



## Hirugo

Good Morning everyone!

I would like to know if saying "He said I was" is exactly the same as "He said *THAT* I was"?

I've heard that "He said I was" was more oral? I mean, for an essay, can I write "He said I was" or will it be too familiar?

Thanks in advance!

PS: Sorry! I totally forgot to put an "EN" on my thread headline!


----------



## Aoyama

It's the same thing. The colloquial connotation without "that" is debatable.

[...]


----------



## Tim~!

They are the same statement. English allows us to drop the relative pronoun _that_, which is what happened in this example and happens in the majority of statements.


----------



## Keith Bradford

It often depends on context.  For instance, I'd prefer "I found that my lost books had been burnt", because it avoids a momentary misunderstanding ("I found my lost books.")  On the other hand, I'd prefer "I thought that book was more interesting" (..._que ce livre-là_...) to avoid the repetition "that that".


----------



## Mlle Juju

Bonjour!

Je regarde ma grammaire anglaise et je suis perdue...

Il est écrit qu'on peut utiliser "that" ou mettre une subordonnée conjonctive en contact directe avec la proposition... 

Par exemple, dois-je écrire: 

a) I'm sure that a change of scenery would be good for you
b) I'm sure a change of scenery would be good...
c) Ai-je le choix?  (and if not, how can I know when to use "that"?)

The explanations in my grammar book are far from clear...


----------



## alebeau

Très bonne question.

On anglais, vous avez tout à fait le choix de mettre ou omettre « that » (dépendant de votre préférence).

Lorsque l'on omet « that », cependant, il se peut que le locuteur puisse confondre le "that" (marquer d'une proposition restrictive) avec "which" (marquer d'une proposition non-restrictive).  (Mais bon, il n'y a pas de quoi s'inquiéter.)

Cordialement,

--AL


----------



## ancienphilosophe

Je suis d'accord avec alebeau: il y a toujours une choix, plus ou moins. Le seul exception dont je peux penser, c'est quand on signale ce qu'on éprouve à ce qui s'est passé. Par exemple, il faut dire "I love that he played a second encore," pas jamais "I love he played a second encore." Autre exemple: "I was sad that he did that," mais jamais "I was sad he did that."

Mais on peut l'omettre en parlant à l'avenir: "I'm sad that you're going," ou "I'm sad you're going." Alors, certain verbes peuvent aussi l'omettre: "I'm sorry he said that," "I'm angry you didn't call."

L'omettre, c'est un peu moins formel, mais c'est pas de tout vulgaire.

Cordialement,
Ian

P.S. Désolé d'avance si ça t'accable: le cas est compliqué, et il n'y a pas de regles simples pour l'expliquer.


----------



## gotvur

Si vous n'êtes pas sûr, utilisez 'that'. Grammaticalement, 'that' dois y être; donc il n'est jamais incorrect de l'ajouter.


----------



## Mlle Juju

Thanks Alebeau, Ancientphilosophe and Gotvur!


----------



## EstaThe

Bonsoir 
J'ai un problème récurrent avec ce type de phrase en anglais : 

On the internet you can be anything you want. It’s strange that so many people choose to be stupid.

Notamment à la position du "That"
je m'explique
Dans la première partie de la phrase on voit qu'il faut dire anything you want mais j'aurais eu tendance à mettre anything that you want.
Au contraire, dans la deuxième partie de la phrase : it's strange that so many people .. 
Ici si on suit la logique n'aurait-on pas plutôt dû mettre : it's strange so many people ...

Un autre exemple :
Le titre de la chanson : Somebody that i used to know
Ce ne serait pas plutôt : Somebody i used to know ?

Merci de m'éclairer sur ce point grammatical !


----------



## sumelic

Le "that" est facultatif dans ces phrases.


----------



## OLN

Bonjour et bienvenue, EstaThe.

that, pronom relatif et that, conjonction, peuvent être omis. *
Omettre ou laisser un pronom relatif dans une chanson est une question de métrique.

* pour les règles, lire ceci : Omission du pronom relatif et de la conjonction « that »


----------



## EstaThe

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses 
Donc on peut tout aussi bien dire it's strange that so many people que it's strange so many people ?


----------



## OLN

Dans _It's adj.* + subordonnée_, je mettrais la conjonction, mais c'est parce que ça sonne mieux à mes oreilles françaises. 

De plus, ça évite la confusion lorsque l'adjectif est issu un participe présent et qu'on oublie la virgule.
It's annoying / surprising / interesting people... : people ressemble à un COD et il faut attendre la suite pour comprendre qu'il est sujet d'une subordonnée.


----------



## BanGyaMan

Hello,

I'm actually having hard times writing lyrics in english. I would like to use the expression _"to get by" _but I was wondering which sentence was the most accurate:

- _"I know you got by"_ 
- _"I know that you got by"_ 

or maybe both are correct ? 

thanks !


----------



## Maître Capello

La conjonction de subordination _that_ peut être omise en anglais. Autrement dit, vous avez en effet le choix dans ce cas.


----------

